# What types of paint do you use?



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

I've been using that vinyl paint to paint lures and i would like to know what kind others use. Vinly paint is pretty expensive for my budget and im not good enough to sell them yet. i hope to get some pics posted on soon. 
Thanks, Mason


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Createx makes a water based that works OK


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

Saved me a thread! Can I use automotive paints on wood? Is it better to dip the base or spray? I am sticking with basic colors to start, grey, silver, black, pearl. I am open to any suggestions, the reason I am asking is because there are no hobby shops that I know of in my town (New Phila). I have 2 paint stores that are close and the guys both were great in giving me some pointers.

Baits are White Cedar.....


----------



## Satelliteman (May 30, 2010)

I use Createx, enamel, acrylic & lacquer. I've built plastic models for years & have a large stash of paint.


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

theyounggun said:


> I've been using that vinyl paint to paint lures and i would like to know what kind others use. Vinly paint is pretty expensive for my budget and im not good enough to sell them yet. i hope to get some pics posted on soon.
> Thanks, Mason


When I make ice jigs I use the powder paint.It seems to work for me..


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I use rattle cans(spray paint). You can get the basic colors (white, black, silver, etc)cheap in large cans (krylon, rustoleum, generic) at places like wal mart. I get more specialized colors (pearl white and other pearl colors, metallics, etc) in smaller cans at hobby shops -brands like Testors, Tamiya and House of Kolor. You can't get the detail of air brushes with rattle cans but they get the job done.


----------



## Tom Tupa (Jul 20, 2010)

I strictly use House of Kolor and brush with an Iwata Hi-Line HP-AH with air running from an Iwata Hammerhead Shark.

You can't go wrong with House of Kolor's pearls and neons.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Montana Spray Paints makes "fine tip spray" nozzles for rattle cans. The only problem is that Dick Blicks is always sold out of the fine tip. They are 49 cents. Just a heads up, I've never owned any.


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks. Im just gunna use up the rest of the vinyl paint so it isn't a waste of money. Then im gunna get some Createx and House of Kolor. I will have to try the spray paint sometime with those tips JamesT. Thanks


----------

